# clunk when power shifting '04



## Txgoat (Oct 20, 2005)

I only get this when I really pull a hard 2/3rd or 3/4th under full acceleration. It's very loud, feels more like differential or axle movement rather than just wheel hop but I might be wrong. Is this a problem with '04 GTO's? Is there a correction?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

sounds like a loose/broken transmission mount.


----------



## Txgoat (Oct 20, 2005)

Say, I didn't think of the transmission movement, but I was under the impression is was coming from the rear end area. I will tune my ears a little and see if it's more up the middle.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

it will sound like that but the best way to know for sure is to get underneath and check it out.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Thunk in the trunk t.s.b., take to dealership and they will add the bushing to help stop the noise. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

or.....it could be that.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I wouldn't tell them you were powershifting. they might just :shutme


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Xman said:


> I wouldn't tell them you were powershifting. they might just :shutme


 :agree


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

When I took my 04 in for the Thunk-in-the-Trunk, I took a printed out copy of the tsb with me and told them "I was experiencing this issue". No problem and they fixed it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

most dealers wont argue if you walk in with a TSB. Its those that dont have one that meet resistance.


----------



## Txgoat (Oct 20, 2005)

Where do I get a print out or at least a reference number the the TSB for "Thunk in the Trunk"? I agree that with that information in hand one should not deal with the usual dealer issues.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

04-03-09-003A
should be the right one! :cheers


----------



## Txgoat (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks much!


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

There is a whole list of TSB with descriptions and numbers listed on ls1gto.com. The thread is here: http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16555

You may want to look through that list, then look over your GTO so see if anything else may be needed while it's in for the other TSB.


----------



## Txgoat (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks for everyone's help on my "clunk in the trunk". This week I visited my local Pontiac dealer and without any problem they inspected car, examined my hand carried TSB, and ordered parts. Two days later they corrected problem and I can now shift with out the "big bang". All I hear now is a sweet exhaust and a small series of tire chirps-very nice!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

small series? you should be cocked sideways when powershifting!


----------



## Txgoat (Oct 20, 2005)

well, I'm not powershifting all the time, I'm just sprinting away for fun. Like when you have an opportunity to hit an on-ramp and you get to blast up to 90 "just so you can merge".


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

I used to do that in my vette. MAN were those good times. converter would flash the motor to 5500, your building speed on the digital speedo in increments of 5-6mph, MAN was that fun !!!!


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> 04-03-09-003A
> should be the right one! :cheers


why didnt you sell him the bada## bushings that you sell that are the same thing that gms tsb. does but it also helps out with wheel hop right. :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

04gtolover said:


> why didnt you sell him the bada## bushings that you sell that are the same thing that gms tsb. does but it also helps out with wheel hop right. :cheers


He asked for the t.s.b., that is free and the bushings are $169.00.... didn't think about it.


----------

